# 9mm carbines.



## arnisandyz (Apr 24, 2007)

Does anybody own or has anyone built an pistol caliber AR Carbine or other 9mm carbine? We have a new Carbine division in our Monthly IDPA shoot and I want to give it a try.

I was originally going to buy a 9mm upper to swap calibers on the same lower, but  I think I'm just going to build a dedicated lower to go with it. I was thinking of a Hahn magwell block mainly because C products is coming out with good quality mags that will work in it.  Another option would be the SNS block that uses cheap surplus Sten magazines.

The 2 major players seem to be RRA and Olympic. The Olympic is designed to work with a standard 5.56 lower.  For the RRA you need to swap out the hammer and buffer.

Other options on the cheap side are (non AR) Mech-Tech upper that uses a Glock or 1911 lower, KT SU2000, Beretta Storm, Hi-Point, Ruger PC9 and Marlin Camp Carbines.  And on the not so cheap side HK94 (mp5) and clones.

If you have a 9mm carbine I'd be interested in how it does around 50 - 100 yards.

Thanks


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 24, 2007)

Some of my experiences:

Ruger PC9: Gritty trigger, not a joy to shoot.  Once you get the hang of pulling the trigger back as far as you can without firing, and then squeezing that last bit, then you get decent results.  Overbuilt, like much of Ruger firearms.  

Kel-Tec Sub2000: The sights aren't anything to write home about, but there's virtually no recoil, and the trigger is a good bit better than the Ruger's.  I also like the fact that mine uses the same magazines as my Glock 17 (since I have several 17 and 31 rounders), and that the carbine folds into a very compact shape.  Trigger pull is *supposed* to be about 6 lbs, but some came with a heavier one.  Kel-Tec will swap it out for free.  

Beretta CX carbine: Probably the nicest of the bunch, but that trigger is closer to 10 lbs.  I know of many people, though, who had theirs lightened to about 6 lbs, and had no adverse functionality.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Apr 24, 2007)

For all things AR:

http://ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=15&t=108261


----------

